# FX CHAOS!



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Welcome to the FX CHAOS thread. 
Where FX traders of all pairs are welcome to join in .
(demo traders welcome).


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Interesting might get messy here though?


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Ah yes a nice fresh thread to mess up


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Thats why Chaos will


----------



## andymac (20 November 2018)

ahh a whole new empty space ti fill .... lets go


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

My first Gold trade is just hanging in there at BE. getting some high tick volume . would love a break out before NY open . like watching the big green candles


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

also going to open seperate browser window with my Gold digger thread , so I dont have to go looking around for it . How efficient am I


----------



## andymac (20 November 2018)

ok just for kiks, back to longer terms charts when not much happening. and please nobody trade these just an object for study.
hourly chart shows tiring trend up - macd-  and last 2 days action is very messy from an elliot wave perspective, this could go on slowly grinding upwards for days, it's gold, it could shoot up in 5 minutes, but just saying i am wary for now, looking for a bigger pullback of a couple of days, 1209 area be nice place to reload.
check last nights action running along bottom of trend channel, then broke below, and has just re-tested from underside,,,,,,


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

DXY interesting


----------



## andymac (20 November 2018)

now the 15 min version same blue trendine from the bottom of the move, the red trendline of the little move up is now being tested

and yes there is an order sitting under there, and guys, i don't know what i call this trade, but i need to work on that, oops i think it just went off


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Wow  just stopped out for BE  was a lot of long stops under there.


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

XAU just spiked down looking for long entry signal,
if 1221 low broken long position probability looking weak.


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Now short break down below uptrend line


----------



## andymac (20 November 2018)

your right on with dxy triple it gone off again

autospell killin me on this thing can you turn off????


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

its CHAOS!


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Had to follow rules . at first went long then closes that as broke down below trend line. looking for 2:1 dwn to 1219


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Nice pull back on US500 waiting for confirmation.


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

only 1 trade left after this tonight.


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Will look for a false breakout setup on XAU to go long.


----------



## andymac (20 November 2018)

ok i did not follow rules as i do not have a valid entry strategy for this trade, will have to have a close look and see if there is something there,,
in the meantime stop now BE

learnings - so for a long time i have been telling my self "do not walk in sit down see a breakout on a 15m chart and trade it" as i did this arvo. things work better when i take my time and stalk things from a longer term perspective.


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

At BE with short positions on US500 and GBP waiting for targets to be hit or stops.


----------



## andymac (20 November 2018)

nice... i think your target looks good gbp, not sure about US


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Numb nuts here didnt check his 4hr chart today did he ! look where he was trying to go long BO into. 
Late home from work and rushing see


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Funny that i was just thinking the opposite


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Numb nuts here didnt check his 4hr chart today did he ! look where he was trying to go long BO into.
> Late home from work and rushing see
> 
> 
> ...



Be careful triple you can always find a reason why you shouldn't have taken the trade after the fact


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Yes but I didnt check the 4hr chart. 1st chart I look at is 4hr.  didnt get the big picture, just saw the BO inside the 15min trading range and jumped on. . .... 1st rule is check 4hr chart 1st!


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Looking to take out 2670 and possible continuation down on the short side (US500).


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Yes but I didnt check the 4hr chart. 1st chart I look at is 4hr.  didnt get the big picture, just saw the BO inside the 15min trading range and jumped on. . .... 1st rule is check 4hr chart 1st!



Ok so plan not followed and price paid


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

willoneau said:


> Looking to take out 2670 and possible continuation down on the short side (US500).



Possible higher low at moment so tighten stop and lock in some profit.


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Entry long XAU 1223.5


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

now I need to re think my outlook for the nights last trade. 
Last trade stopped out . -1xr


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> now I need to re think my outlook for the nights last trade.
> Last trade stopped out . -1xr



If downward trendline gets broken, high were your trendline started would be my target.


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

US500 trade working hard on 5min expecting to be stopped.


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Im expecting a mess if it hits the downtrend line after BO , not enough RR there with a decent size stop . 
Either short off downtrend line or long if its broken quickly. 15min Trading range is now a minor issue.
Need a plan for the blue line as probably lots of orders to short there . Im out till price gets there or shows me somthing


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

I'm long but wanting to tighten my stop at any excuse.


----------



## andymac (20 November 2018)

ok so was stopped out of gold short BE. 
have a new short order sitting below the recent lo where there is a shelf of support. after a .62R of first leg down . this is my standard trend reversal entry.
have a similar order under AUD lo which has similar but weaker pattern to gold over last few days and took a bigger hit on that last spike down.
triple , playing with charts - 4hr gold - does it now sport one of those "pinbars" - last bar, that p2 like to play with?


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Exit XAU 1222.61,
126pips loss (0.5 R)


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

US500 short and longs at war waiting to see who takes control.


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

XAU re-enter long 1223.87


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

willoneau said:


> Exit XAU 1222.61,
> 126pips loss (0.5 R)



should have waited for outside bar to close before moving stop up below it.


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Sorry andy was out fixing pool cleaner.
2nd last bar now  red Doji. or spinning top = indecision Ie lots of selling and buying
lots of tick vol too so I think the blue downtrend on 4hr is comin into play


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Yeah Will looking for a long target , maybe 1235  might be able to squeeze 3:1 outa that.
But my preference is short now back to 1215. waiting til NY opens to show me the Way


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

I didn't know (still don't) if we are going to see two leg down first.
2115 is a sign of weakness for me and changing bias to short


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Also worth noting is Gold tends to have 2 moves up at most lately on 4hr, we have seen 2 already


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Review stats so far tonight,
-1R (GBP)
BE (GBP)
-0.55R (XAU)
0.5 (US500).
2 open positions ( XAU,GBP)


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Also worth noting is Gold tends to have 2 moves up at most lately on 4hr, we have seen 2 already



Looking to see if it will break above high at moment , see if continue or false break if high taken out?


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

US500 tracking sideways just above low if breaks possible move to 2630.


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

xau big squeeze Hit the 4hr DTrend line and 15min horiz R and sellers were there Im waiting to clear the DTr line before  going long.


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> xau big squeeze Hit the 4hr DTrend line and 15min horiz R and sellers were there Im waiting to clear the DTr line before  going long.



Are you going to wait certain distance to clear before entering or enter on pull back to line?


----------



## andymac (20 November 2018)

hmmmm been out for dinner for a bit, didn't miss much   gold back up but not really convinced ,  be nice if dxy moved again


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

Just above last green candle on 5min chart


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

Entry short US500 2672.1


----------



## Triple B (20 November 2018)

DXY looks long , 25mins to ny open


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

XAU almost touched my 2R profit target so move to BE anyway.


----------



## andymac (20 November 2018)

short us5002670,  stop 2676 ......... target? hahaha

target 2600 but will maybe struggle 2655 -2635


cancelled sell order for xau
still working for aud


----------



## willoneau (20 November 2018)

andymac said:


> short us5002670,  stop 2676  target?



short but target above


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

went short gold reversal off 4hr DTr R


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Moved stop up XAU after pin bar on false break but no continuation on long side   5min , possible lower high.


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

us500 stop at BE


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

andymac said:


> us500 stop at BE



were did you enter?


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

willoneau said:


> short but target above



just realized your target 2627 was actually stop
My stop at 2672 , minor lower high and my entry ( acidently the same ).


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

2670

CHAOS!


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Close half position XAU 2R,
price went one pip below the low, my stop 3  pips away not triggered before closed half at 2R profit,
other half still at existing stop level.


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Now Im long gold . See if the 6th trade works!!


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

willoneau said:


> just realized your target 2627 was actually stop
> My stop at 2672 , minor lower high and my entry ( acidently the same ).



Moved stop to 2667


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Now Im long gold . See if the 6th trade works!!



were is your stop ?
1221.5?


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

SL 1225.52 target 1235 for about 5:1 RR entry 1227.05


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> SL 1225.52 target 1235 for about 5:1 RR entry 1227.05



same stop as me
ops my stop actually 1225.0


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

nice start... good luck


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Might be some 4hr shorts here depends how you draw trend lined line. looks like might take a bit to grind through them


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

andymac said:


> nice start... good luck



only just stayed in by 2pips


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

also at fib extension 61.8


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Might be some 4hr shorts here depends how you draw trend lined line. looks like might take a bit to grind through them



What charts triple?
I'm long XAU ,short GBP and US500


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Bed Time. Good luck Good night


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Looking for reason to move my stop up (XAU)


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

see ya triple


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Bit of a mess but you get the idea


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Mess is understatement there triple 
struggling to get any idea , sorry


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Why wouldn't you be thinking it's possibly going back up towards the top of your long channel?
Ops ! I forgot you are long


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

night triple i am out too. night will


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

see ya too andy not much point giving my thoughts as it unfolds for me if you guy's not around.
slept all day time to play all night


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

I'm back
aud trade just triggered so i am going to have to sit for hopefully not too long and see if i can manage that stop to BE before bed.
in the meantime i set my target for US overnight at 2613, deep i think may take till tomorrow to get there , we see. hope it does get there i could do with a good solid trade to get me going again

short aud at .72629   isl .72721


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Closed half position (US500) 2R profit moved remaining position stop down.


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

andymac said:


> I'm back
> aud trade just triggered so i am going to have to sit for hopefully not too long and see if i can manage that stop to BE before bed.
> in the meantime i set my target for US overnight at 2613, deep i think may take till tomorrow to get there , we see. hope it does get there i could do with a good solid trade to get me going again
> 
> short aud at .72629   isl .72721



Sruggling to leave andy


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

andymac said:


> I'm back
> aud trade just triggered so i am going to have to sit for hopefully not too long and see if i can manage that stop to BE before bed.
> in the meantime i set my target for US overnight at 2613, deep i think may take till tomorrow to get there , we see. hope it does get there i could do with a good solid trade to get me going again
> 
> short aud at .72629   isl .72721



My target 2630 then being weary of higher low not forming.


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

struggling to stay awake
but need to be comfortable here so i can sleep , so hang for a bit


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Triple stop just got hit waiting to see if mine taken too (XAU)


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

andymac said:


> struggling to stay awake
> but need to be comfortable here so i can sleep , so hang for a bit



I know that feeling from the other night , be careful as mistakes can be made (I know )


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Exit position XAU 0.81R profit.


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Lowered stop GBP as possible higher low forming and possible strength.


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Looking to re - enter long XAU when signal given


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

andymac said:


> I'm back
> aud trade just triggered so i am going to have to sit for hopefully not too long and see if i can manage that stop to BE before bed.
> in the meantime i set my target for US overnight at 2613, deep i think may take till tomorrow to get there , we see. hope it does get there i could do with a good solid trade to get me going again
> 
> short aud at .72629   isl .72721



Carn't comment on AUD as watching 6 charts (three instruments) is keeping me busy


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Exit US500 1.5R profit.


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

yep you got your hands full i reckon.
lowered my stop aud now 45 pips was 90 odd so feeling better bout sleeping but things still a bit jiggy jiggy around the open here so watching for a bit longer


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

US500 was good , glad i had re-entry in my plan


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

US500 looking like support , usually i would be looking at counter trend trade and get spanked mostly giving my profits back , this time going to sit on my hands and wait for possible short position .
Resistance up at 2672 will looks for short entry around there.


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

ok tightened stop on aud, was not liking look of it  - stopped out for  minus 8pips
moved stop down on ES locked in 2r at 2659

dropping nicely at present hope its still there in the morning

good night will


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Watching US500 breaking down at moment and thinking my trailing stop was too close.


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

see ya andy


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Entry XAU 1222.32 first target 1226.23


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Entered US500 on pull back to were a re -entry would have occurred and stop not lowered ,
but stopped out for -1R. Was in two minds as i also liked support at 2630


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

US500 now approaching 2672 looking for short signal.


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Looking at possible false break above recent high to go short.
strength showing on 30min chart but not sure until current bar closes in 20min.


----------



## cynic (21 November 2018)

Dumped my EUR/USD long exposure and opened a few small shorts half an hour ago!
Drats!!!! Foiled again!!!!
Grrrr!!!


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Hi cynic were all small shorts in EUR ?


----------



## cynic (21 November 2018)

willoneau said:


> Hi cynic were all small shorts in EUR ?



Yep


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Entry short US500 2652


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Exit short US500 1R loss.


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Gday Will  Just finishing log for last night. More organised today and have a strategy for the night
Back soon. long xau to 1225 2:1


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

its chaos already.
golf day home late. sat did half an hour of set up work, got organised , put a couple of orders in, went for a shower came back to chat to you guys and all orders been hit,,,,,
so long US @2656, isl 2651
long aud .72414,  isl .72349
long gbp 1.28199   isl 1.28047..... stopped out 

first 2 look ok .. GBP not happy , and stop just hit and i didn't get a chance to manage that stop tighter and limit loss


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Good to hear triple look forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

GBP being a pain bouncing around , my stop further way today.


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Golf. thats the thing Im sacrificing to learn to trade. 3-4 days  a week after work was at the golf course. Now only Saturday morning comp. should go Sundays but often work!


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

How was the golf going triple what's your handy cap?


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

golf was good haven't played for a couple of months now, usually play every wednesday, so bit rusty but hit it ok. handicap 16 for me
interesting discussion you guys having about stats etc.  i am going to play devils advocate here, i had a much better evening last night, if i said 60% win ratio, ave win/loss ratio 5:1 sounds ok ???? well is ok.
but on the other hand really i had one win for 45 bucks and one loss of 5.60.
and 3 BE trades of .29, .21, and -.33.    but to me they were the most important trades of the session.


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Good result andy , forget about the bucks concentrate on the process.
45 bucks today, 450 bucks tomorrow, 4500 bucks the day after


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Good stuff Andy . Looks like you both had winning nights and I had a shocker. -10% so down to $9 Risk 
hcp is 10 at the moment Will, no short game , hit em ok though.


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Just moved my GBP stop up first time since taking trade as it dipped below support creating a false break i hope. Moved my stop up as hoping doesn't work.


----------



## cynic (21 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Good stuff Andy . Looks like you both had winning nights and I had a shocker. -10% so down to $9 Risk
> hcp is 10 at the moment Will, no short game , hit em ok though.



If it's any consolation, last  night was my worst in over a fortnight. I would rather not disclose the magnitude of the percentage decline in my account equity, lest I unwittingly elicit a sermon on the importance of risk mitigation.


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Just put a buy limit under gold price @ 1223.65 sl1222.40     tp 1227.63
Only way to get into long as Buy after BO is less than 2:1 RR to 4hr resistance


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Gday Cynic Welcome to FX Chaos! 
Did you learn anything at least?


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

its always the short game but i spent my golf day thinking about trading, its similar, you do better if you think your way round the course and plan a bit,
so the stats thing. i think they are specific to the trader and their style, some people make money on a win percentage of less than 40, others need more than 60, for me because i am sitting in front of the screen most of the time i get the opportunity to manage trades. my goal is to be here for the really good winner. and you got to be in it to win. so if i can take 10 trades, have a couple of small losses, manage 6 of them back to breakeven and have 1 winner and maybe one more good winner , that works. but my stats are going to have  (do have) a lot of BE trades. but those trades keep me in it till the good one comes.


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Yes plan and execute , no -one hits em perfect every time so gotta manage the crap and try not to have a blow out hole. Much like trading . Bogeys are ok . doubles suck and the rest .........


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

looks like the Break out might be off without me. Thats ok .
Desnt matter how I measuer it ,no trade


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

strong, discipline , stick with the plan.. all good things


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

stopped out of us500 trade  -6.4points


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

andymac said:


> its always the short game but i spent my golf day thinking about trading, its similar, you do better if you think your way round the course and plan a bit,
> so the stats thing. i think they are specific to the trader and their style, some people make money on a win percentage of less than 40, others need more than 60, for me because i am sitting in front of the screen most of the time i get the opportunity to manage trades. my goal is to be here for the really good winner. and you got to be in it to win. so if i can take 10 trades, have a couple of small losses, manage 6 of them back to breakeven and have 1 winner and maybe one more good winner , that works. but my stats are going to have  (do have) a lot of BE trades. but those trades keep me in it till the good one comes.



Sounds like trend trading, is there a turtle inside you by any chance hiding?


----------



## cynic (21 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Gday Cynic Welcome to FX Chaos!
> Did you learn anything at least?



The interesting thing is my strategy had taken me to a bit of an odd place where I could see that it would be too slow to react in the event of a sudden reversal. At the time of noticing this I was seriously tempted to close out my exposure, banking some modest profits and starting over. Regretfully, on this occasion, my decision to resist such temptation, was promptly greeted with a 70 pip reversal.
Reflecting on the overall strategy performance, the decision to adhere (rather than abandon) at such times, has (thus far) mostly proven  more profitable than not, so strategy probably not  really broken, and hence, not in dire need of fixing.


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

what were  you trading Cynic?


----------



## cynic (21 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> what were  you trading Cynic?



Eur/usd


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Ok took buy limit off just in case it broke down, found support again so long XAU @ 1223.41 sl 1222.03 tp 1227.28 for min2:1 Buy under R for BOut


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

Close s for 1/2 xR loss  then short 1/2 x r for 2:1 win


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Finding GBP and US500 hard at moment, disappointed with US500 stopped short of my 2R target twice then stopped me out at BE.


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

i'm short gold 1223.69. cause there was a short setup there and as per last night i am still thinking time for a pullback 1hr/4hr charts , however right now not really sure what my downside target is.
stop on the trade is BE now , so watch and see i suppose

yes will to me, gbp bit of a mess,  us500 looks like it wants higher but ????
also thanksgiving, so not much us real trade till monday after tonight, so it may all just slow down, go sideways a bit tonight


----------



## willoneau (21 November 2018)

Didn't think about thanx giving


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

ok what did donald tweet this time


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

DXY testing support


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

hoping it breaks Im long XAU


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

*Rumors of Fed possibly pause rate hikes cycle as early as spring of 2019*


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

stopped out for 1x R loss  Im out till i can see a direction. I cant trade this Chop.Chop


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

yep is not going nowhere.


----------



## Triple B (21 November 2018)

time for a you tube vid me thinks


----------



## andymac (21 November 2018)

yep i am going to retire for the evening, good night gentlemen


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

see ya andy


----------



## Triple B (22 November 2018)

Good night Andy . I almost done too


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

catcha too triple.


----------



## Triple B (22 November 2018)

sell limit order on and off to bed .Goodnight all


----------



## Triple B (22 November 2018)

Did you get some of that will?


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

Was long GBP but had targets in so only a little.


----------



## Triple B (22 November 2018)

Move the targets will not the stops!


----------



## Triple B (22 November 2018)

If I see a trade that is 2:1 moving real strong I pick that target up and dump it far far away .


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

moved too quickly for me.


----------



## Triple B (22 November 2018)

EUR/USD spiked as well . Everybodys happy


----------



## Triple B (22 November 2018)

But EUR down against GBP


----------



## Triple B (22 November 2018)

Yeah I Imagine it did


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

Was very quiet before it took off never saw it coming.


----------



## Triple B (22 November 2018)

Then it went all the way back down WTF!?


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

I traded that down with small risk


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

My thinking is a large squeeze formation?


----------



## cynic (22 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> EUR/USD spiked as well . Everybodys happy



Everybody except those who were short.


Triple B said:


> Then it went all the way back down WTF!?



You say what the... I say thank...
Because I was one of the not happy people who was short!


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

So you able to get out cynic?


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

With the small position size i'm using there is no feeling of fear as i watch GBP bounce around , yet when targets hit still nice profits.


----------



## cynic (22 November 2018)

willoneau said:


> So you able to get out cynic?



It's a fairly small position so I am content to let it ride for the moment. I am a bit annoyed that it's gone to where it is so soon after having a sharp plunge sucker me into flipping from moderately long to slightly short.


----------



## Triple B (22 November 2018)

Bed time . Goodnight all


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

After seeing it move so much on the first bar i'm looking at it as an outside bar and see how far it contracts. IMO


----------



## willoneau (22 November 2018)

see ya triple.


----------



## cynic (23 November 2018)

Well that was sudden! A refreshing downdraught revitalising my teensy shorts. God bless the chaos!


----------



## Triple B (24 November 2018)

Yes very handy move.managed to have a profitable night while hosting a birthday party!


----------



## andymac (26 November 2018)

so for the start of this week, as per a few charts in my thread on the weekend, i am looking downwards for aud,gbp,and gold, - they have been grinding up most of today but not enough yet to damage my analysis.
for the indexes in general i am looking up, by no means am i calling a low to the last few weeks activities  but its maybe time for a retrace and if there is going to be any kind of christmas rally, which happens so often i feel like it is built into the system, then, it really needs to get off the ground this week after the thanksgiving week which is often down.
as i write the euro indexes are off to a plus 1% start, no decent entry for me so i am just a watcher.
gold looks like it could be starting downwards, aud still wants up, gbp well haven't been able to make head or tail of that one for a week or so   all the best.


----------



## andymac (26 November 2018)

short xau at 1226.04    stop now 1226.35
short aud .72613   stop  .72706


xau stopped out


----------



## Triple B (26 November 2018)

Good evening Andy. Im waiting for Long Gold!


----------



## andymac (26 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Good evening Andy. Im waiting for Long Gold!



evening triple,,,,very slow this evening ...... no chaos!!!!


----------



## Triple B (26 November 2018)

order is restored ?!


----------



## Triple B (26 November 2018)

I just got chopped up in that zig zag last couple hours in XAU . Man this trading is hard. Till you win again!


----------



## andymac (27 November 2018)

finally the aud one has started to move, been waiting.......

like you got chopped out of the xau


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

So Frustrating AAAAAAAAArrrghhhh


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

So Glad I didnt start with Big Account !
Maybe if I try to make some losing trades I can find some winners!


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

Good night Lads Im outta here


----------



## cynic (27 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Good night Lads Im outta here



Good night for some - Bad night for me.
So definitely a good  night for the counterparty (probably the broker).


----------



## cynic (27 November 2018)

cynic said:


> Good night for some - Bad night for me.
> So definitely a good  night for the counterparty (probably the broker).



And then the morning came, and with it a reversal of fortunes.

CHAOS strikes again! (God bless it!)


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

Hey Guys


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

I remembered I like to watch many pairs. just feels right.


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

and I remembered I like to put bigger lots with tight stops under BO candle when things start to move . 
Who wants a lemon and ginger tea?


----------



## cynic (27 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Hey Guys



Did somebody say hay?
Back in my heyday, it was best made whilst the sun was shining. But when trading down under, it's generally best made after sundown, when the sun's started shining across the pond.


----------



## cynic (27 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> and I remembered I like to put bigger lots with tight stops under BO candle when things start to move .
> Who wants a lemon and ginger tea?



I think I'll wait a bit, and then ask you for some of that lemonade.


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

It has become my favourite! 
Just closed the 4th winning trade in a row!


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

now need EUR GBP to BO proper


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

Are you on EUR USD tonight Cynic?


----------



## cynic (27 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Are you on EUR USD tonight Cynic?



Yep, shorting it at present, but could get ugly!


----------



## andymac (27 November 2018)

go triple!!!!!!!!! good to hear your found yr mojo.. 

euro starting to go your way cynic??


----------



## cynic (27 November 2018)

andymac said:


> go triple!!!!!!!!! good to hear your found yr mojo..
> 
> euro starting to go your way cynic??



It's been kind to me thus far today. So I am not complaining...yet!

We'll just have to wait and see what comes roaring in with the next wave of chaos!


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

MOJO has left the building 1BE then loser


----------



## cynic (27 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> MOJO has left the building 1BE then loser


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)




----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

Long NZ JP Bro


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

can somebody sell 200 wti please?


----------



## andymac (27 November 2018)

hahahahah don't start wiv da bro, or we hav ta move discussion to general chat and start a thread bout cultural appropriation


----------



## Triple B (27 November 2018)

Uh oh . I sense a flightless bird with ruffled feathers!


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

Ive noticed the first 15 mins NY open seem s to be for traders to find /assess a direction. Then it seems to move after 12:15?


----------



## andymac (28 November 2018)

ha. no ruffles here,  just seems to be the greeting of the moment round work at the moment,"hey Bro" all these people suddenly seem to have "found" their maori heritage


----------



## andymac (28 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Ive noticed the first 15 mins NY open seem s to be for traders to find /assess a direction. Then it seems to move after 12:15?




yep i reckon thats about the story,,,, can be not much fun for 15 min until it settles


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

I think Cynics short EUR might be done
Or is it!?


----------



## andymac (28 November 2018)

my short aud and gbp got cooked,,, might be about to tee off again tho but i am done off to bed ,, good night all


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

I better get to Bed . Good night ,Good Trading


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> I think Cynics short EUR might be done
> Or is it!?



Nope. Still riding it!

Apologies for the tardy reply-I have only just awoken after falling asleep at the helm!



Triple B said:


> I better get to Bed . Good night ,Good Trading




Slightly to the mediocre side of a good night for me, at least I am now a smidgin in front for the week. But how long can a short trade last?


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

He he . Ive done that a couple times. I ended up a little in front after a short on XAU
Currently short WTI  XAU and EUR GBP


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> He he . Ive done that a couple times. I ended up a little in front after a short on XAU
> Currently short WTI  XAU and EUR GBP



A friend of mine once confessed to nodding off and discovered that he had accidentally opened a trade from falling forward onto his keyboard.
I forgot to ask him whether, or not, it turned out to be profitable.

Perhaps this could be the serendipitous discovery of a great new style of trading analysis for addition to the toolkit - SA (Soporific Analysis).


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

Still riding my eur/usd shorts. As mentioned yesterday, this one does have the potential to turn ugly, so at least if the trades do go sour, I'll at least be able to have the satisfaction of being able to say "I TOLD ME SO!!!"


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

Yes Im looking for EUR to take a big dump tonight,very soon perhaps


----------



## peter2 (28 November 2018)

EU 4hr inside bars during Asian session then a fake out break higher followed by selling. 

Will the prev day low provide resistance or will EU continue to fall?


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

I predicyt fall to 1.121!previous support, especially if USD /Jpy can BO and continue uptrend


----------



## andymac (28 November 2018)

afternoon/evening all.
i had a pretty average session yesterday that has been saved by an overnight short on xau, and aus, still in play,,,,, sounds like we are all heading in roughly the same direction at present, hope we are correct


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

I predict that my account equity, will gradually increase (with a few brief bumps and detours along the way) irrespective of what the eur/usd decides to throw at me!


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

Moving finger closer to the "So long shorts" eject button in readiness for the possibility of needing to make a hasty retreat.


----------



## andymac (28 November 2018)

cynic said:


> Moving finger closer to the "So long shorts" eject button in readiness for the possibility of needing to make a hasty retreat.



i think is time aud fell out of bed?


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

cynic said:


> Moving finger closer to the "So long shorts" eject button in readiness for the possibility of needing to make a hasty retreat.



Moving finger away again! Those deceased rubber felines can be annoying when they get up to their antics!


andymac said:


> i think is time aud fell out of bed?



Hadn't been watching aud, so I am not the best alien to ask. The only time it ever really concerns me, is when converting realised profits and/or losses to the base currency of my account (because it happens to be aud based).


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

cynic said:


> deceased rubber felines




lol took me a minute


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

andymac said:


> i had a pretty average session yesterday that has been saved by an overnight short on xau,




 same as


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

Im getting refund on crystal ball


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Im getting refund on crystal ball



Don't bother, it's a waste of time. The proprietors of Ye Olde Magick Shoppe always foresee you coming!
Edit: and perform their vanishing act!


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

Just came to within a whisker of crapping my shorts!

Doubt this short position will survive the night without at least one change of underwear!


----------



## andymac (28 November 2018)

cynic said:


> Just came to within a whisker of crapping my shorts!
> 
> Doubt this short position will survive the night without at least one change of underwear!



hahahaha, having the same drama
however little WTI short i tried an hour back is off to the races...... thanks triple


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)




----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

cynic said:


> Just came to within a whisker of crapping my shorts!
> 
> Doubt this short position will survive the night without at least one change of underwear!


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

So long shorts, and hello there! Long time no see!


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

My EUR GBP Finally moving South


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

Good to watch USD JPY move almost same as WTI


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

Looks like EUR USD respects Downtrend Resistance 15min


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

Out of wti With $$


----------



## Triple B (28 November 2018)

also went long xau about 30mins ago!


----------



## andymac (28 November 2018)

stopped out aud BE
still short gold
WTI still in but finger hovering????


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

andymac said:


> stopped out aud BE
> still short gold
> WTI still in but finger hovering????


----------



## andymac (28 November 2018)

texas tea.......


----------



## cynic (28 November 2018)

andymac said:


> texas tea.......



Thankyou so much for offering! I'll have mine with cream and two sugars, thanks!


----------



## Triple B (29 November 2018)

short xau and goodnight all


----------



## cynic (29 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> short xau and goodnight all



... seems the more appropriate lullaby.


----------



## andymac (29 November 2018)

good night guys i am out to,

re- shorted aud


----------



## cynic (29 November 2018)

andymac said:


> good night guys i am out to,
> 
> re- shorted aud


----------



## cynic (29 November 2018)

cynic said:


> So long shorts, and hello there! Long time no see!



And goodbye again!
(Goddamn those mortified moggies and the trampolines they bounced in on!)


----------



## peter2 (29 November 2018)

Good luck to all who are trading GBP pairs using short term time frames.




That's >3200 pips.


----------



## Triple B (29 November 2018)

Im short GBP then! Easy Pips


----------



## Triple B (29 November 2018)

Thats if theres any $$ in my account


----------



## cynic (29 November 2018)

Switched back to long eur/usd again, but unfortunately it appears that particular horse may have already bolted!


----------



## Triple B (29 November 2018)

Looking for a rubber cat Cynic?


----------



## cynic (29 November 2018)

Triple B said:


> Looking for a rubber cat Cynic?



I'd prefer a rocket ship to:


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2018)

With the G20 meeting over the week-end it's unlikely that there'll be big moves tonight. Although the ASX sold down in panic mode today and the US markets may do the same. I'd expect some gaps on Monday's open.


----------



## andymac (30 November 2018)

yep P2 think it has been waiting for this weekend most of the week also, should have left it alone so ,,,, look forward to monday and some moving markets.


----------



## peter2 (6 December 2018)

This weeks 4Hr chart of GBPUSD during Brexit discussions.
After Monday's pinbar short, I'm staying out of it.


----------



## Triple B (7 December 2018)

Nice trade.


----------



## cynic (8 December 2018)

Was a smidgin short Eur/Usd, but just flipped to a smidgin long. Mar 19 qtr off to a bumpy start!


----------



## chipotle (10 December 2018)

Keep an eye on JPY. Flight to safety.


----------



## cynic (11 December 2018)

cynic said:


> Was a smidgin short Eur/Usd, but just flipped to a smidgin long. Mar 19 qtr off to a bumpy start!



And flipped a few more times throughout the night. Position directionss weren't the only things flipping! Account balance was flipping in and out of profit! If only I could teach it could be taught to flip burgers or flapjacks, then a productive profit could be made before everything goes flipping mad!


----------



## Triple B (13 December 2018)

XAU . will it bust $1250 tonight CME opens shortly , Might be the vol needed to break the next level?


----------



## cynic (18 December 2018)

Just flipped from long to smidgin short eur/usd - may the chaos be with me!


----------



## Triple B (19 December 2018)

Old Cynic the flip flopper! Im long Gold after being short down to 1240. Also short WTi as it has broken below 50 and looks like its going to continue.
funny how gold just dribbled over the 1250 mark today during asian session. tells me shorts may have left the building!


----------



## cynic (20 December 2018)

Yep! That flip was a total flop! Just flipped to a teensy bit long! Godamn the chaos!


----------



## cynic (20 December 2018)

cynic said:


> Yep! That flip was a total flop! Just flipped to a teensy bit long! Godamn the chaos!



And flipped back to a coupla smidgins short. Double damn the chaos!


----------



## cynic (24 December 2018)

cynic said:


> And flipped back to a coupla smidgins short. Double damn the chaos!



The chaos finally, after stretching my shorts to near breaking point, allowed them to snap back into profit.
Just flipped to a few smidgins long at open.

May the chaos continue!


----------



## cynic (28 December 2018)

And another troublesome long finally gets itself to the finish line after a last day n a bit  whipsaw.  
Now flipped to coupla smidgins short.


----------



## Triple B (4 January 2019)

SO.......... I have been practicing trading FX Chaos on the longer timeframes. Mainly Daily charts entering using the hourly. Same types of trades as I was trying on the 15min. Much better results. More consitent with less stop outs. Less noise.Less screen time. maybe 15mins per day . Letting the trades run for a day to about a week so far. Getting better at being patient.
Breakouts now go for days!! trends last a week! pips pile on.  Using 2x 1 micros usually and take profits with 1 and trail the other . Currently 5 trades on and 4 at BE or in profit and 1 just opened (XAG USD)
Risk is high (10%) but account was $100 equity now $180.
Discretionary Trading using price /volume   support and resistance and Trend channels


----------



## cynic (4 January 2019)

Triple B said:


> ...
> Risk is high (10%) but account was $100 equity now $180.
> Discretionary Trading using price /volume   support and resistance and Trend channels



Well done! 
It seems that you may have found a way to harness the chaos.

I am ashamed to admit that, despite accepting higher risk than yourself, your 80% profit has outshone my paltry 40ish%


----------



## Triple B (4 January 2019)

I assume very small Acc for that type of risk level? Well I hope so


----------



## Triple B (4 January 2019)

cynic said:


> Well done!
> It seems that you may have found a way to harness the chaos.




Lol .Just a good run for the last week or so . Just going to keep at the longer timeframe for a few months. I have learnt there is a big smackdown just around the corner . Cant get too cocky .


----------



## cynic (4 January 2019)

Triple B said:


> I assume very small Acc for that type of risk level? Well I hope so



Yes.  This particular account allows trades down to 0.004 of a lot. That's less than half a microlot.


----------



## Triple B (4 January 2019)

.004 of a lot!! I belive that may be called nano lots!  Have fun ,Im off to bed.


----------



## cynic (7 January 2019)

Flipping chaos! Now a teensy weeny wee bit long the eur/usd.


----------



## cynic (8 January 2019)

cynic said:


> Flipping chaos! Now a teensy weeny wee bit long the eur/usd.



And that turned out to be a great flipping flop!

Short again, several smidgins and then some.


----------



## cynic (17 January 2019)

cynic said:


> And that turned out to be a great flipping flop!
> 
> Short again, several smidgins and then some.



And was a wee bit early to the party.
Nearly got snuffed out on the way, before the tides of chaos relented, swinging back into my favour.
So on this occasion, my patience proved the victor.

Much as my ego would love to interpret this as a testament to skill, it seems more likely a mere consequence of having been favoured by chance on this occasion.
So now flipped to a coupla smidgins long!

C'mon Chaos !

I am ready and waiting for you!


----------



## cynic (23 January 2019)

cynic said:


> And was a wee bit early to the party.
> Nearly got snuffed out on the way, before the tides of chaos relented, swinging back into my favour.
> So on this occasion, my patience proved the victor.
> 
> ...



Or perhaps the Chaos was awaiting me!
Left the other party a bit too soon, it would seem.

So that was a flipping flop!

Now a teensy itty bit short!


----------



## cynic (23 January 2019)

cynic said:


> Or perhaps the Chaos was awaiting me!
> Left the other party a bit too soon, it would seem.
> 
> So that was a flipping flop!
> ...



And another flipping flop proudly bought to you by the chaos that reigns supreme!
Several smidgins long again!!


----------



## Triple B (27 January 2019)

Im still working on my longer TF trading. Seems I make at least 1 really  good trade per month then give all profits back. I revert back to trading the shorter TF. No Good. The next 4 weeks I must trade only the daily charts! This winning and then giving it back follows a pattern of overtrading on the shorter TF .
After closing a good trade my confidence spikes and I start to take trades that are not up to standard and more of them .
Demo for 1 month on daily Tf using the system I have developed.


----------



## cynic (29 January 2019)

cynic said:


> And another flipping flop proudly bought to you by the chaos that reigns supreme!
> Several smidgins long again!!



Early to the party again! Chaos can be frustrating at times! Luckily, on this occasion being a few tads early, proved superior to being fashionably late, but the looonnnnggggg wait sure did test my patience!

Have just now flipped to a smidgin short (on eur/usd).


----------



## cynic (29 January 2019)

Flip,flip,floooopppp!

And flipped to an itsy bitsy teeny weeny long.


----------



## cynic (31 January 2019)

cynic said:


> Flip,flip,floooopppp!
> 
> And flipped to an itsy bitsy teeny weeny long.



And now flipped to several smidgins short.

C'mon Chaos! Do your thing!!


----------



## cynic (6 February 2019)

cynic said:


> And now flipped to several smidgins short.
> 
> C'mon Chaos! Do your thing!!



This was a particularly sloowww party, but lingering until late eventually paid off when the Chaos finally came crashing in. My account profit briefly flirted with a new quarterly high.

Flipped to a cuppla smidgins long (eur/usd).

Let's see what joyous delights are in store for the intrepid guests of the next party to be thrown in Chaos' honour!


----------



## cynic (7 February 2019)

cynic said:


> This was a particularly sloowww party, but lingering until late eventually paid off when the Chaos finally came crashing in. My account profit briefly flirted with a new quarterly high.
> 
> Flipped to a cuppla smidgins long (eur/usd).
> 
> Let's see what joyous delights are in store for the intrepid guests of the next party to be thrown in Chaos' honour!



Dang it! Left that party too early!
Another flipping flop!
Now flipped back to a teensy weensy itty bit short!


----------



## cynic (11 February 2019)

Whether it was confusion or Chaos, the cynic fell for it.

Mistakenly flipped to several smidgins long!
Might prove to be more of an annoyance than a problem, on account of the likely proximity to the next legitimate (according to strategy) flip. Careful monitoring with a view to realigning actuality, with stategy, shall, however, be paramount.


----------



## cynic (11 February 2019)

cynic said:


> Whether it was confusion or Chaos, the cynic fell for it.
> 
> Mistakenly flipped to several smidgins long!
> Might prove to be more of an annoyance than a problem, on account of the likely proximity to the next legitimate (according to strategy) flip. Careful monitoring with a view to realigning actuality, with stategy, shall, however, be paramount.



And...

So actuality now realigned with strategy, i.e. managed to drop the longjohns and pull my shorts back on!


----------



## cynic (11 February 2019)

cynic said:


> And...
> 
> So actuality now realigned with strategy, i.e. managed to drop the longjohns and pull my shorts back on!




And after all that effort wading through the Chaos of my mistake, ended up flipping back to the cuppla smidgins long anyway. At least they're better positioned this time.


----------



## cynic (12 February 2019)

cynic said:


> And after all that effort wading through the Chaos of my mistake, ended up flipping back to the cuppla smidgins long anyway. At least they're better positioned this time.



And Chaos struck me another sneaky blow. My fault for leaving my shorts behind at the last party and just before things were about to get swinging!

Flipped to an itsy bitsy short!


----------



## cynic (12 February 2019)

cynic said:


> And Chaos struck me another sneaky blow. My fault for leaving my shorts behind at the last party and just before things were about to get swinging!
> 
> Flipped to an itsy bitsy short!



Flipping madness!
Several smidgins long again!

Strategy had been faring well until recent days. It would be nice to arrive at the end, of the quarter, with at least some of those easily won profits intact.

So Chaos, extend me some courtesy!
Give it a rest!
Pretty please with sugar on top!
Go on, you can do it!
If you do, I'll be your best friend for a whole month!
(Wouldn't that be something?! From the way you have been behaving, Chaos, I am guessing you wouldn't have too many friends!)


----------



## cynic (27 February 2019)

cynic said:


> Flipping madness!
> Several smidgins long again!
> 
> Strategy had been faring well until recent days. It would be nice to arrive at the end, of the quarter, with at least some of those easily won profits intact.
> ...



Welcome aboard the goodship friendship, Chaos! 

Although, you did take your sweet time getting here. 

So now my offer has shortened to a fortnight!

That's right Chaos!

You are now my best friend for a whole fortnight!(Aren't you lucky!?)
So I recommend that you make the very most of this particular cruise.

New quarterly high achieved, so the prolonged wait proved worthwhile this time around.

Just flipped to an itty bitty teensy bit short. (Eur/Usd)


----------



## cynic (27 February 2019)

cynic said:


> Welcome aboard the goodship friendship, Chaos!
> 
> Although, you did take your sweet time getting here.
> 
> ...



My oh my! Testing the friendship already Chaos!

Another flipping flop!

Just flipped to an itty bitty teensy bit long.


----------



## cynic (4 March 2019)

cynic said:


> My oh my! Testing the friendship already Chaos!
> 
> Another flipping flop!
> 
> Just flipped to an itty bitty teensy bit long.



And again!

It is now becoming quite clear that you do not appreciate friendship, Chaos!

Now flipped to an itty bitty teensy bit short.


----------



## cynic (6 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And again!
> 
> It is now becoming quite clear that you do not appreciate friendship, Chaos!
> 
> Now flipped to an itty bitty teensy bit short.



Finally showed me  some love, although only a wee bit of it! 

Now flipped to several smidgins long! 

Please be kind Chaos, after all, you've still got one week of our best friendship remaining. 

So you'd better appreciate it whilst you have it, because it'll very soon be gone!


----------



## cynic (8 March 2019)

cynic said:


> Finally showed me  some love, although only a wee bit of it!
> 
> Now flipped to several smidgins long!
> 
> ...



Typical Chaos!

Just when I hit a glitch, and found myself quite unable to log into the trading platform, despite approximately one hours worth of repititiously desperate and unsuccessful login attempts, Chaos decides to drop its shorts and take a sizable dump on my latest flip, leaving me with little option, but to phone my friendly neighbourhood broker, and ask him to kindly get me the FTSE outta there!

Both the March 19, and my friendship, terminated one week prematurely!

Stay tuned for the June 19 quarter!

Coming soon to a Chaosatorium near you!


----------



## cynic (8 March 2019)

And my trading of the June 19 quarter has commenced with a teensy itty bit long eur/usd.

I shall very likely cop some more flak from Chaos for having dared to go long again, but am ready to flip short at the least sign of trouble.


----------



## cynic (8 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And my trading of the June 19 quarter has commenced with a teensy itty bit long eur/usd.
> 
> I shall very likely cop some more flak from Chaos for having dared to go long again, but am ready to flip short at the least sign of trouble.



And Chaos has obliged by christening the quarter with its first flop.

Now flipped to a teensy weensy itty bitty short.


----------



## cynic (8 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And Chaos has obliged by christening the quarter with its first flop.
> 
> Now flipped to a teensy weensy itty bitty short.



And another flipping flop.

Now flipped back to an itty bitty long.


----------



## cynic (11 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And another flipping flop.
> 
> Now flipped back to an itty bitty long.



And Chaos briefly coughs up my first smidgin of quarterly profit, but no longer, as now short changed, but only in an itty bitty way. 

That's the way the Chaos crumbles!


----------



## cynic (11 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And Chaos briefly coughs up my first smidgin of quarterly profit, but no longer, as now short changed, but only in an itty bitty way.
> 
> That's the way the Chaos crumbles!



And another flipping flop courtesy of Chaos.

Now flipped to a teensy weensy bit long.


----------



## cynic (12 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And another flipping flop courtesy of Chaos.
> 
> Now flipped to a teensy weensy bit long.



PNL briefly flirted with a new quarterly high before being snatched back by Chaos.

Now flipped back to an itty bitty short.


----------



## History Repeats (12 March 2019)

which pair you trading?


----------



## cynic (12 March 2019)

History Repeats said:


> which pair you trading?



Eur/usd


----------



## History Repeats (12 March 2019)

I only trade on daily chart or above. A short trade i missed. Would added on short on second arrow. I think it will go down to 1.1.


----------



## cynic (12 March 2019)

History Repeats said:


> I only trade on daily chart or above. A short trade i missed. Would added on short on second arrow. I think it will go down to 1.1.
> 
> View attachment 92857



Thanks for your insights. (BTW, I forgot to mention that I am trading the June 19 quarter forwards, which are trading roughly 86 pips higher than spot.)

It's been quite a few pages since someone other than myself participated in this thread.

I was getting concerned that I may have scared everybody away, (or perhaps they're simply waiting on the sidelines for a miraculous Brexit resolution, before wading in).


----------



## History Repeats (12 March 2019)

Used to trade the spot. Currently trading E-micro Euro futures. Brexit a joke lol.


----------



## cynic (13 March 2019)

cynic said:


> PNL briefly flirted with a new quarterly high before being snatched back by Chaos.
> 
> Now flipped back to an itty bitty short.



And Chaos strikes again!

Another flipping flop!

Now flipped back to an itsy bitsy teensy weensy bit long.


----------



## cynic (14 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And Chaos strikes again!
> 
> Another flipping flop!
> 
> Now flipped back to an itsy bitsy teensy weensy bit long.



Chaos decided to side with me, albeit too briefly to fully compensate for the last flop.

Now flipped to a few smidgins short.


----------



## cynic (14 March 2019)

cynic said:


> Chaos decided to side with me, albeit too briefly to fully compensate for the last flop.
> 
> Now flipped to a few smidgins short.



And the cursed Chaos delivers another flipping flop.

Now coupla smidgins long.


----------



## willoneau (18 March 2019)

Sorry i have been away back testing after realizing i was trading too short a time frame.


----------



## cynic (18 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And the cursed Chaos delivers another flipping flop.
> 
> Now coupla smidgins long.



And finally Chaos bestows just a little bit of the love I'd been so longing for!

(Albeit still not nearly enough to square things off for this quarter.)

Now flipped to several smidgins short.


----------



## cynic (21 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And finally Chaos bestows just a little bit of the love I'd been so longing for!
> 
> (Albeit still not nearly enough to square things off for this quarter.)
> 
> Now flipped to several smidgins short.



And Chaos struck again, this time whilst I was sleeping!
My trusty sms/email/online platform alert, proved to be most untrustworthy, when it didn't even bother to trigger (presumably consequent to the gap).

Was briefly flipped a teensy bit long, and subsequently flipped several smidgins (and then some - due to the chaotic derailment) short.

I did gain some actual ground, despite being asleep at the wheel. Just not quite as much ground, as might otherwise have occurred.

Am now hoping for just a little more Chaos, in order to realign actual positioning, so that it is returned to compliance with the intended methodology.

Stay tuned for more chaotic developments!


----------



## cynic (21 March 2019)

cynic said:


> And Chaos struck again, this time whilst I was sleeping!
> My trusty sms/email/online platform alert, proved to be most untrustworthy, when it didn't even bother to trigger (presumably consequent to the gap).
> 
> Was briefly flipped a teensy bit long, and subsequently flipped several smidgins (and then some - due to the chaotic derailment) short.
> ...



Actuality now realigned with methodology, even captured a wee bit of additional profit in the process, (so will need to discount that excess from end of quarter performance analysis.)

Account PNL achieved a new, albeit still somewhat meagre, quarterly high!

Who would ever have guessed that Chaos could be so forgiving?!

Now several smidgins short (trimmed out the "and then some" during realignment).

Anyhow, it is truly comforting to finally have the actuality......with the methodology.


----------



## cynic (22 March 2019)

cynic said:


> Actuality now realigned with methodology, even captured a wee bit of additional profit in the process, (so will need to discount that excess from end of quarter performance analysis.)
> 
> Account PNL achieved a new, albeit still somewhat meagre, quarterly high!
> 
> ...




Blessed Chaos, will your wonders never cease?!

Account PNL for this quarter, briefly flirted with a new high.

Now flipped to a few smidgins long.

Stay tuned for more chaotic developments!


----------



## Triple B (24 April 2019)

Hope all is well with the Traders of Chaos.
I have been backtesting almost every night for the last few months. 
Trying to develop a system on the daily timeframe for fx only ( ie no gold /oil etc)
making progress slowly . Using indicators only , no discretion. Will save the discretionary trading for XAU me thinks. 
Slow steady work that is starting to show signs of promise. 
Will catch up soon!
Hooroo


----------



## cynic (24 April 2019)

Triple B said:


> Hope all is well with the Traders of Chaos.
> I have been backtesting almost every night for the last few months.
> Trying to develop a system on the daily timeframe for fx only ( ie no gold /oil etc)
> making progress slowly . Using indicators only , no discretion. Will save the discretionary trading for XAU me thinks.
> ...



Interesting timing! Just this week I was teetering on dumping this quarterly deployment (due to my strategy,stubbornly, insisting I remain long throughout this eur/usd downtrend).

Anyhow, this pretty much sums up the situation:


And that's the way the chaos crumbles!


----------

